

Coming Soon to Social Media: Click to Buy Now - ademarre
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/07/17/coming-soon-to-social-media-click-to-buy-now/

======
byoung2
Any guesses what the acquisition price was? I see that they raised $10 million
back in Jan 2012.

